# Most ridiculous price you have paid for a beer



## mattyh77 (17/3/17)

So I'm sitting in Sydney airport, have a bit of time before flight. So what do you do but get a beer. 
$16.50 for a pint of Wild Yak!!!!!!
What the dearest beer you have bought?


----------



## JDW81 (17/3/17)

I've paid a fair bit for some Belgian Triples and imported sours (Guze Boon springs to mind), but they were worth it due to the quality.

Most I've probably felt ripped off was at my one and only Melbourne Cup (about $12.50 for a can of Boags Draught IIRC). I'll never be going back there again as it combines two of the things I hate the most - Gambling and Horse Racing.

JD


----------



## mtb (17/3/17)

That much for a corona at Sydney airport -_-


----------



## kaiserben (17/3/17)

Any money spent on macro lager beer is ridiculous in my book. But apart from that-

$35 for a 330ml bottle of Westvleteren 12, dubbed "Wourld's Best Beer" by some online rating site or other. 
Someone on a craft beer Facebook group organised for an importer to send them over, to save us money (because retailers here were selling for more like $50). 
You can buy bottles in Belgium for something ridiculous, like €2. 
It's an okay beer. I prefer St Bernardus (which is pretty easy to get here in Aus at ~$10). 

I think I might have also spent ~$30 on a 640ml bottle of Ballast Point Sculpin a few years back. Now selling for $6/355ml can from Dan Murphy's.


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/17)

A six pack of VB when I was about 22. Cost me about a grand from memory..


----------



## Camo6 (17/3/17)

A six pack of Coopers once cost me my freedom. It took nine months for the payment to process but silly ole me neglected to pull out.


----------



## MHB (17/3/17)

A group of us brought a bottle of Sink the Bismarck, the idea that any beer is dearer than 20+yo Scotch - that's ridiculous! 
Good enough beer, but seriously having a lend at the price.
Mark


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

$75 (from memory) for nail clout stout.

Utterly dissatisfied


----------



## Stouter (17/3/17)

Geez, I think about $65 for a takeaway half a carton of Emu Bitter cans from El Questro station homestead. That was in roughly 2005.
They might have worked that out on a per can sale basis which converts to $5.40 each.....which sounds reasonable when I think about it now. I just remember thinking at the time it was ludicrous.
This price had other factors built in like the remote location. Oh, and that my offsider at the time had a falling out with the barstaff and ended up being told to f$#k off and challenged by the legendary cowboy/storyteller/war vet/whip cracking master/bloody all round champion top bloke Buddy Tyson.
That's always going to drive up the price. Actually surprised they didn't charge more for me to watch all this going down.


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/17)

$56 for a 22oz bottle of barrel-aged Maillard's Odyssey. Awesome. Now why won't I pay that much for a bottle of wine?


----------



## technobabble66 (17/3/17)

About $30 for a 750mL bottle of LaSirenne Praline ale at a pub in Carlton.
Very. Disappointing. 
Probably would still have been disappointed if it was, say, $12 as i wasn't convinced on it as a beer overall. However, at $30 it left the lingering bitter taste of rip-off, rather than the smooth bitterness of a great beer.


----------



## tj2204 (17/3/17)

Every shitty lager I've ever had at bars in Scandinavia - Although pub prices in Aus are getting pretty close now.


----------



## yurgy (17/3/17)

paid $130 for a bottle of easy to find rodenbach alexander and two rare bottles you probably never heard of called southern courage.


----------



## crowmanz (17/3/17)

kaiserben said:


> $35 for a 330ml bottle of Westvleteren 12, dubbed "Wourld's Best Beer" by some online rating site or other.
> Someone on a craft beer Facebook group organised for an importer to send them over, to save us money (because retailers here were selling for more like $50).
> You can buy bottles in Belgium for something ridiculous, like €2.
> It's an okay beer. I prefer St Bernardus (which is pretty easy to get here in Aus at ~$10).


Westy 12 is still on the grey market in Belgium, unless you get it direct from the Abbey. I paid €12 for my bottle in Central Brussels. Was a good beer but not worth the $50+ people are paying in Aus.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/17)

Guinness special release 1759 $49 well worth it because it is a beer I could never hope to replicate.


----------



## Tony121 (17/3/17)

$25 bottle of Peroni at Minx Sydney


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/17)

Now THAT is ridiculous. Why u do dat?


----------



## Tony121 (17/3/17)

Let's just say it was the last stop after a long night and one of those establishments


----------



## lost at sea (17/3/17)

had been at sea for a few months on a dry ship, went to anchor and paid off in singapore. got to the hotel and said bring us your coldest beer....after my first sip looked at receipt i was handed, 22 ******* dollars for a shitty Heineken.........


----------



## mattyh77 (17/3/17)

Wow. Sure is some expensive beers out there.


----------



## MartinOC (17/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Guinness special release 1759 $49 well worth it because it is a beer I could never hope to replicate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got dudded by 39 years - bottle says 1798.


----------



## manticle (17/3/17)

$35 for a westy 12 (which I know was fresh and refrigerated during transport) is the highest but not ridiculous. I paid willingly and enjoyed the beer and being able to experience it.

Ridiculous is any pint of nothing special over $10.


----------



## MartinOC (17/3/17)

On another note.... Hahn Millennium Ale.

Can't remember how much it cost (a LOT), but I bought a dozen 750ml bottles with the intention of splitting the case with a mate.

We opened one to find out where it was currently "at" before cellaring the rest under his house & he immediately pulled-out of the deal there & then. I agreed with his/our assessment. I was left with 11 bottles of crap with no potential for improvement.

Tried them again about 6 months apart for a year, but it was still crap & ended-up turfing the rest down the sink.

That's expensive!


----------



## GalBrew (17/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> On another note.... Hahn Millennium Ale.
> 
> Can't remember how much it cost (a LOT), but I bought a dozen 750ml bottles with the intention of splitting the case with a mate.
> 
> ...


They couldn't give them away at my local bottle shop come 1/1/2000!!

I've still got one somewhere......


----------



## TSMill (17/3/17)

Yep I've got 2....might crack one this weekend.


----------



## Markbeer (17/3/17)

3 words. Strip club beers.


----------



## mattyh77 (17/3/17)

So arrived in Adelaide and got a pint of India Red Ale from Prancing Pony Brewery for $7. That's better. Except pints in St seem to be schooner size in NSW.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/3/17)

$100 on a 700ml Scottish heavy ale who's name escapes me right now.

It was good, but not that good and based on the place I bought it, I suspect it was heavily marked up.


----------



## Zorco (17/3/17)

$90 for a barrel aged RIS, from a Malt Traders darkness evening. Forget the name, was nice though.


----------



## drsmurto (17/3/17)

I have a collection of Thomas Hardy's Ale, most early 2000s. Sublime beers. Paid $25+/330ml and worth so much more to me in the enjoyment I get in drinking them. An aged barleywine is amazing.


----------



## Coodgee (17/3/17)

you people are crazy.


----------



## Bonenose (17/3/17)

mattyh77 said:


> So arrived in Adelaide and got a pint of India Red Ale from Prancing Pony Brewery for $7. That's better. Except pints in St seem to be schooner size in NSW.


Did a couple of pub crawls through Adelaide a couple years back does not seem to be a standard pint changed from place to place.

Almost anything in Singapore is probably my most expensive, but in saying that can buy some very nice european beers for same price as Fosters or VB.


----------



## mtb (18/3/17)

Coodgee said:


> you people have too much disposable income.


FTFY


----------



## Kingy (18/3/17)

I paid $11.40 for a schooner of pirate life barrel aged saison a few days ago.
Lucky it tasted good otherwise I would've stole the glass. 
I wouldn't be spending much more than that on a beer.


----------



## thylacine (18/3/17)

"ridiculous price": as in so cheap...

On Hanoi street corners. Sitting on tiny plastic infant chairs. Drinking 'Bia Hoi' at 10cents each.

http://www.traveldudes.org/travel-tips/10-reasons-try-bia-hoi-vietnam/26423


----------



## husky (18/3/17)

$35 for a 330ml barrel aged Boatrocker RIS is about the most I've paid for a beer.


----------



## Leyther (18/3/17)

lost at sea said:


> had been at sea for a few months on a dry ship, went to anchor and paid off in singapore. got to the hotel and said bring us your coldest beer....after my first sip looked at receipt i was handed, 22 ******* dollars for a shitty Heineken.........


I refused to buy a beer in Changi last year when the cheapest they had was $22 for a Carlsberg (which I dislike immensely), yet you can buy 6 tiger in duty free for $10.


----------



## Grott (18/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> A six pack of VB when I was about 22..



Were you still silly at 22?


----------



## warra48 (18/3/17)

$5.30 for a schooner of Carlton Draught, or any other megaswill. It hurst me every time.

The title does day "ridiculous", not the most expensive.


----------



## Grott (18/3/17)

Is that at the golf club?


----------



## warra48 (18/3/17)

grott said:


> Is that at the golf club?


Yes, after the member's discount.


----------



## Moog (18/3/17)

35 pounds for sink the bismark worth every penny. still got one in the fridge


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/3/17)

About 9 bucks for a pint. Never going back there.






I'm a tight arse.


----------



## Autopilot (18/3/17)

I paid $50 for my Westvleteren 12, was a good beer would have preferred to pay $35.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/17)

No record breaker here but paying 8+ bucks for ~330ml of beer that comes secondary to your home brew seems ridiculous but done that.

edit: Its called socializing.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/17)

What if you calculate all the hours that you have put in to make beer. Then pay yourself on your working hourly rate. ?
What would your beer cost?  

but no that is willing recreation, hobby, research and development so it doesn't count. Does it?
It would be an interesting statistic, survey? Considering I hate surveys but to think of how many Australians could stand up to brew?


----------



## seehuusen (18/3/17)

~4h to brew, plus ingredients, would make my 23l batch close to 10bux a litre... BUT I do a whole bunch of other things when I brew, e.g. mashed in this morning, then took my daughter swimming... so not really 'solid' work effort


----------



## timmi9191 (18/3/17)

Kinda dont know what the beers cost but a hotdog cost me $15 on the gold coast in 2001


----------



## goomboogo (18/3/17)

40 cents for a pint of fresh pilsner in Prague. It was cheaper to drink all night than pay for accomodation. Ridiculous wrapped up in a blanket of drunken awesome.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/17)

seehuusen said:


> ~4h to brew, plus ingredients, would make my 23l batch close to 10bux a litre... BUT I do a whole bunch of other things when I brew, e.g. mashed in this morning, then took my daughter swimming... so not really 'solid' work effort


Yep, not subtracting the multi tasks in the total time spent including mash sit times, yeast culturing.
Rough calculation my home brew (on clock time and ingredients) turns out to be around $13.50 a litre. -_-
I do spend some extra time on this hobbie so I don't think that's bad?


----------



## goomboogo (18/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yep, not subtracting the multi tasks in the total time spent including mash sit times.
> Rough calculation my home brew (on clock time and ingredients) turns out to be around $13.50 a litre.
> I do spend some time on this hobbie so I don't think that's bad?


It's not bad at all. If I costed out my hobbies at an hourly rate I would have went broke years ago. A little lazy eye and a splash of orange crush makes all hobbies cost negative.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/3/17)

Then its too hard to calculate in electricity and gas used. Estimate maybe its more like $15 a litre.

Orange Crush?


----------



## goomboogo (19/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Orange Crush?


Music reference from my youth. The point being that you can't put a price on good times.


----------



## ianh (19/3/17)

$30 for a carton of Swan or Emu at Fitzroy Crossing back in the early 70s. The same carton was $6 in Perth and $9 in the Pilbara and average weekly wage $150 per week.


----------



## waggastew (19/3/17)

$120 USD for a 30-pack of VB cans. I was working in the US in early 2000's, imported it with some other Aussie co-workers to have something for Australia Day. Justified the purchase by comparing it to the price of a local beer at a bar i.e. $4USD for Bud/Miller etc. Unfortunately the craftbeer boom was only just gaining traction then, both in the US and in me!


----------



## mstrelan (19/3/17)

$1 for a pint of Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA at a bar in Washington DC is the most ridiculously cheap price I've paid for quality beer.


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> On another note.... Hahn Millennium Ale.
> 
> Can't remember how much it cost (a LOT), but I bought a dozen 750ml bottles with the intention of splitting the case with a mate.
> 
> ...


Not actually a mate's @rsehole if he offered to split and then withdrew.



warra48 said:


> $5.30 for a schooner of Carlton Draught, or any other megaswill. It hurst me every time.
> 
> The title does day "ridiculous", not the most expensive.


Does it also hurst your spelling?


For me, it's the strong ale at Red Oak. Something like $28 for 150 ml or something excruciating like that.


----------



## manticle (19/3/17)

That's gonna hit warra where it hurst the most.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/17)

$10 for a schooner at Sydney Domestic terminal


----------



## SBOB (19/3/17)

mstrelan said:


> $1 for a pint of Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA at a bar in Washington DC is the most ridiculously cheap price I've paid for quality beer.


Im assuming some kind of happy hour, but man..thats a farkin steal


----------



## mstrelan (19/3/17)

I think it was $2 pints for happy hour. The bartender gave us a coupon for $1 pints on our next visit but after we told him we're leaving town he let us cash in on those on the same day.


----------



## warra48 (19/3/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not actually a mate's @rsehole if he offered to split and then withdrew.
> 
> Does it also hurst your spelling?
> 
> ...


 Ah, I wondered who'd be the first to spot the deliberate teaser.
Well done Les !


----------



## Aussie Mick (19/3/17)

Sheet.....after reading some of these, my $24 pint at Raffles in Singapore was a bloody bargain.


----------



## mattyh77 (19/3/17)

Aussie Mick said:


> Sheet.....after reading some of these, my $24 pint at Raffles in Singapore was a bloody bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0224.JPG


So you didnt go for the 2 hours for $50 all you can drink at Raffles then.


----------



## labels (19/3/17)

A certain brewery at Langhorne Creek, South Australia. Lager brewed by them at $88.00 a carton which, if I had brewed it would have been immediately tipped onto the lawn. I questioned " how can you sell this for $88.00"


----------



## Meddo (19/3/17)

A bottle of Clout Stout over the bar when I didn't know what it was - was so far gone into Grand Cru and every-*******-thing else I just ordered a bottle I liked the look of and she popped the top before telling me it was $100. Worst thing was I had ten minutes before getting into a taxi for Metallica but all I got in the glass was froth. One hundred dollars and I never even tasted the bastard. Hashtag crankyface.


----------



## Aussie Mick (20/3/17)

mattyh77 said:


> So you didnt go for the 2 hours for $50 all you can drink at Raffles then.


Never knew about that mate. Definitely would have taken advantage of that one if we had known


----------

